

Is the Bay Area really all it's made out to be? - myle
https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/2i799k/is_the_bay_area_really_all_its_made_out_to_be/

======
JoeAltmaier
I don't know about the rest of it (despite living in Silicon Valley for 10
years) but the 'capitol of CS degrees' is Carnegie Mellon! They invented CS.
Go Tartans!

